# 56g column paludarium build



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Over the last few weeks I have been collecting the necessary items and assembling this build which is now to the point where it is beginning to look fully formed. I still have work to do like planting the aquatic section and the ground/land border, building a proper lid, finishing the lighting, and stocking. But the hardest part is over with so I thought Id share for now.



Waterfall:


Left side:




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice! Cant wait to see it fully decked out


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice!Do you have a filter or circulation for water?
The set up looks awesome and I may have to build one soon myself(my wife keeps saying our old 135g set up like that was her favorite tank ever!).


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Very nice!Do you have a filter or circulation for water?
> The set up looks awesome and I may have to build one soon myself(my wife keeps saying our old 135g set up like that was her favorite tank ever!).


Thanks! I have an xp3 plumbed through the background. It filters the water and runs the waterfall. Go for it, it has been a fun project. I pretty much followed this guide for the background: Custom Waterfall Vivarium Setup - YouTube


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice. When I go out to "collect" I visit places like that. If I go after a rain the water is seeping from the rocks and down into
the stream. You have done a great job of re-creating a place like that. Here is a picture of one such spot that I collect from which
looks as though it would have something like that along the edge somewhere.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> Nice. When I go out to "collect" I visit places like that. If I go after a rain the water is seeping from the rocks and down into
> the stream. You have done a great job of re-creating a place like that. Here is a picture of one such spot that I collect from which
> looks as though it would have something like that along the edge somewhere.


Such a compliment. Thank you. The all of the wood and the flat rocks were collected locally. Now I just need to find a natural bromeliad source


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

FYI...Java moss grows out of water if moist enough, especially at the water level as in on that piece of driftwood.
Something like this:


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Raymond S. said:


> FYI...Java moss grows out of water if moist enough, especially at the water level as in on that piece of driftwood.


Yep, thanks. I have java moss and trident fern I plan on putting on there and using to cover the gaps between land/water. There are also some anubias which will make an emmersed appearance as wall as various purely aquatic plants.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful tank! I can't wait to see more


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I have since added some anoles, a long tailed lizard and fire belly toads. Here are some pics I took with my potato 

Palidarium - Imgur


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Cool...
Not likely the place for it to happen, but the symptom of not enough humidity for the Anoles is a kinked tail usually near the end of it.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks fantastic, keep us updated!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice I'll say again!When I had the 130 set up like that I had full glass canopy.The humidity was out of control until I made a simple incadescent light bulb in a metal coffee can with a computer fan to blow into the tank.The fan(with light for dry heat) would turn on in the am and within 15 minutes the glass was clear and dry.The plants went wild and everything loved it.
Your set up looks awesome!
I am inspired and another one of these is definately on my list.Thanks for great pics!
P.S.I brought my anoles back from FLA(wild caught) and still laugh today about what they must have looked liked when they X rayed my suitcase at the airport!


----------

